# Bearded Dragons And Butternut Squash



## Adam W (Apr 21, 2008)

I have just got a bearded dragon and i want to try and feed it butternut squash. Does anyone have any idea how to prepare it?


----------



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

Mine loves the stuff. Just peel it and dice it into peices smaller than the gap between your dragons eyes 

Be warned, my dragon now refuses some stuff cos he loves the squash so much hehe.


----------



## diz (Mar 19, 2008)

Adam W said:


> I have just got a bearded dragon and i want to try and feed it butternut squash. Does anyone have any idea how to prepare it?


i grate it for mine


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

I cut it into small cubes and microwave it for a few seconds to make it soft as they wont eat it grated lol


----------



## Edirty6 (May 15, 2008)

moonlight said:


> I cut it into small cubes and microwave it for a few seconds to make it soft as they wont eat it grated lol


Interesting. I feed mine that too (among other things) but he doesn't seem to touch it

Will try it softer


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

diz said:


> i grate it for mine


:no1::2thumb:


----------

